# Begginer? or not?



## Jaichan

Well, i started piano when i was six then came to a point that i hated it, but i didnt stop playing i just stopped taking classes and i had my interest back at the age of 14 i guess but i just started proper training last summer, maybe 4 months now and i can play chopins OPus 64no.2 minute waltz and other stuff, im still at lost thu... i dont know what are do you call thus allegro cantabile and other stuff and that signs that are shown i every piece, for short i lack maybe the basic informations about classical music and other stuff thats why somehow i cannot understand the whole music sheet...So i was wondering can you guys help me?


----------



## Rasa

Read a book.

Musicla theory can be summarised in a book no thicker then your 5th finger


----------

